# How often do you cuddle in bed?



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

I'm just curious about what the real-life average is...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Cuddle as in....??

We snuggle every night before going to sleep but wake up completely separated lol.  Sometimes during the night, one of us will cuddle up to the other.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I need clarification as well. We snuggle most nights but separate to sleep.


----------



## Encore DT (May 29, 2012)

It really depends...we both run businesses and have crazy schedules, but we try to take advantage of every opportunity we can. So on average I'd say 2-3 times a week.


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Cuddle as in....??
> 
> We snuggle every night before going to sleep but wake up completely separated lol.  Sometimes during the night, one of us will cuddle up to the other.


^^^This.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Speaking from my most recent relationship, we would definitely cuddle more especially in cold weather or if the AC is running super cool in the warmer months. But like a lot of others, we will more often than not, sleep separated but usually always seem to find ourselves, at some point in our sleep, either touching back-to-back or spooning!


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

Part of our nightly routine is to go to bed early enough for cuddle time.
We don't fall asleep cuddling, though we do sleep with some part of our bodies touching the other's, sort of as a comfort thing.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

During the night, never. In the late afternoon, everyday.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

You don't have an option for "She is allergic to cuddling", aka "Never".


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

hmm...don`t really have an option for us.

We start out cuddling every night but I find myself over on my side when I wake in the middle of the night.
I then cuddle up to her again only to find myself on my side again when I wake so....sporadic cuddling here.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

tacoma said:


> hmm...don`t really have an option for us.
> 
> We start out cuddling every night but I find myself over on my side when I wake in the middle of the night.
> I then cuddle up to her again only to find myself on my side again when I wake so....sporadic cuddling here.


Pretty much the same with us. I'll drape an arm or leg over him or him an arm around me throughout the night but we always wake up on our sides of the bed.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Cuddle as in....??
> 
> We snuggle every night before going to sleep but wake up completely separated lol.  Sometimes during the night, one of us will cuddle up to the other.


Ditto.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

does cuddling with yourself count?
if so, every night.
it does make it hard to spoon though :/


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Every night. She has trouble falling asleep if we aren't.


----------



## swimmingaggie (Jun 1, 2012)

He sweats too much to cuddle while sleeping. We always cuddle before sleep, hold hands or touch lightly somehow while sleeping, and then set the alarm 10 minutes early to get in a cuddle before work too.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Go to sleep cuddling, find each other during the nite.... and when the alarm goes off in the a.m.... more cuddles (for 9 more minutes!).


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

An extra ac window unit in the bedroom makes closeness more likely.


----------



## seesah (Apr 26, 2012)

H uses me as his very own body pillow. We cuddle right before bed, before naps, and when laying around watching TV. I'll lay on my back and H will use my leg as a "pillow" between his knees, his arm will be behind my neck and his other arm will be wherever. Usually my leg will start to fall asleep so we'll break out of the cuddle as we fall asleep. He'll roll over on his other side and I'll spoon him. We usually wake up separated though.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've always liked to cuddle but only with a special someone which is so hard to meet. Thankfully my wife is that person and likes to cuddle as well. she has come to enjoy my arm or arms around her which I don't mind, its only a pain when a body part gets crushed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Latigo (Apr 27, 2011)

No time is ever a bad time for a little spoon-n-grind imo


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & mine are born cuddlers... every night, every morning, every movie... but when it comes to sleeping... I tend to be too fidgety for him, he might not get any rest if he is spooning me... I am a very light sleeper... but I so enjoy having some body part touching - it is very comforting for me... we generally sleep on our sides with our butts touching... 

Or this is a good one.....I sleep on my stomach with my right hand holding his gearshift while he is sleeping on his side towards me. I don't generally wake up that way but ... I always go to sleep with a  on my face. 

He has always wanted to hold me "all night long" since our early marraige... but this only seems to happen on rare occasions... I need to be bushed/ dead to the world..... I recall in the past falling asleep on the floor to a hectic day waking up in his arms... so intimately fullfilling and saying to him ....."I wish I could do this all the time!"...


----------



## TallGuy (Jan 3, 2012)

We start every day with a cuddle just after waking up. It's a great way to connect before heading out into the crazy day!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> Go to sleep cuddling, find each other during the nite.... and when the alarm goes off in the a.m.... more cuddles (for 9 more minutes!).


This is us too, except it's more like about 27 more in the morning


----------



## Santa (May 31, 2012)

There is no "I would love to cuddle but my wife doesnt" option..lol


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, my wife isn't a cuddler, either. At this point, if she tried to cuddle, I'd wonder what the hell was wrong with her.


----------

